# Intensive language courses in Goethe Institue in Germany- worth taking?!



## ks00235 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear all, 
I have been looking at the language courses offered across various cities in Germany by Goethe Institut. Some of them cost like 1000 to 2000 euros. 

Are they a must to take before giving any certificate level tests provided by Goethe Institut themselves? 

Is it worth spending so much money on language course or If it would be enough if I manage to study on my own before taking up the language tests. 

(PS- I know in Germany, German language is important, my question is not abt learning the language, but about these language courses)

Thank you
Karthik


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you can afford it and bear the intensity of them (they are normally 2-3 times a week) they are worth (if you wish to take the Goethe tests) but unless you need to pass the tests quickly I would suggest the cheaper VHS (volkshochschule) courses.


----------



## ks00235 (Oct 27, 2013)

James3214 said:


> If you can afford it and bear the intensity of them (they are normally 2-3 times a week) they are worth (if you wish to take the Goethe tests) but unless you need to pass the tests quickly I would suggest the cheaper VHS (volkshochschule) courses.


Thanks for your reply. 
I would look into it if the VHS that you informed has the best courses for me. Thanks for sharing the information

Karthik


----------

